# He's ready...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Well we've had 3 days practice, and I've got to admit there's nothing I can give him that would improve his game. He's really solid tee to green, and the habit he had of dropping his hands when putting has well and truly disappeared. He's a little firm on occasion trying to hole every pitch and chip shot but to be honest I've never seen a short one drop.

We had our head to head game today. An honourable draw being the result... 

Roll on the qualifier


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Brian: tell your son we wish him well:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

KUDOS to you both. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad his game is in form and best of luck to him!


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Not sure I know what he is doing, qualifying for the open, u.s. open, q school, what?
Whatever it is, I'm sure with you teaching him, he will do well.



Big Hobbit said:


> Well we've had 3 days practice, and I've got to admit there's nothing I can give him that would improve his game. He's really solid tee to green, and the habit he had of dropping his hands when putting has well and truly disappeared. He's a little firm on occasion trying to hole every pitch and chip shot but to be honest I've never seen a short one drop.
> 
> We had our head to head game today. An honourable draw being the result...
> 
> Roll on the qualifier


----------

